# Tanning-preserving deer hides



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

One of my Louisiana neighbors just dropped off a fresh deer hide, he shot it today. My nephew had told him yesterday that he wanted to try to tan/preserve it a deer hide but... wow, didn't know he would bring him one so soon!
Any quick tips or good links that I could give my nephew?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

http://www.shanepotter.com/hidetanning.html

A link to a really good method.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you!


foxfiredidit said:


> http://www.shanepotter.com/hidetanning.html
> 
> A link to a really good method.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Theres a really good book called "From deer skins to buck skins" that is really good if you would like to turn it into swede leather and use for clothing. 

Or are you just wanting a deer skin rug with hair on?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Make sure if you use Wood Ash to get Hair off to wash it good and wear Gloves.I lost Skin and some meat off all my figers took months to heal.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> Make sure if you use Wood Ash to get Hair off to wash it good and wear Gloves.I lost Skin and some meat off all my figers took months to heal.
> 
> big rockpile


Or you can use builders lime if you don't have access to wood ashes and if you do have access to wood ashes, make sure it's hardwood ashes. Oak, hickory, etc.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

How hard/easy is it to make a fur rug or soft leather?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

a hair on skin makes a better wall hanging then a rug.

deer hair is kinda like a feather and hollow wich gives it a tendency to break.

if you want a functional piece of hide buck or doe skin is what you need to aim for.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> a hair on skin makes a better wall hanging then a rug.
> 
> deer hair is kinda like a feather and hollow wich gives it a tendency to break.
> 
> if you want a functional piece of hide buck or doe skin is what you need to aim for.


Other than making my daughter a cave girl costume, what does on do with a buck/doe skin?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

just about anything you would use leather or even fabric for, gloves, jacket, pack, bag, moccasin, wallet, book cover, cut you can make bindings as in cordage. use some imagination.

forgot about leggings.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> just about anything you would use leather or even fabric for, gloves, jacket, pack, bag, moccasin, wallet, book cover, cut you can make bindings as in cordage. use some imagination.
> 
> forgot about leggings.


So shouldnt have left the thrown away hide another hunter left in the woods, eh?

I did give it a long hard look but couldnt figure a reason to bring it home. Figures I'd have one now lol.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I probably would of, one thing to have one dropped off but traveling with one could become a problem. our DNR can be really anal so if you where stopped and checked they could decide to cite you.

we have a place around the corner that buys deer hides and they send them to the tannery then sell the finished ones.
not sure on the legality one laws says you cant sell any wild life another says certain licensed buyers can purchase so again not sure seems to be double talk.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

lots and lots of work


----------

